
Google now giving priority to fast ads - timr
http://adwords.blogspot.com/2008/06/landing-page-load-time-now-affects.html
======
brianlash
This is a strong case for using distinct landing pages for your AdWords
campaigns. I've never been opposed to that -- it's good strategy -- but I
don't like feeling obligated to do so from a competitive standpoint.

SEO firms are loving this.

------
jakewolf
So who's building a howfastdoesmypageload.com around the world application?

~~~
Andys
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yslow/>

------
jbenz
If you're in a competitive industry, I'm not sure how much effect this will
have. The Quality Score only effects your minimum bid settings. For example,
most of my minimum bids are $0.05 and I'm bidding $1.50 a click. Even if my
load times are a bit slower than my competitors, I can't imagine they will
send my minimum bids to $1.00. Even if they send them to $0.25, I don't think
it will have much impact (hopefully).

------
brandnewlow
Wow. So unless you've got the cash and know-how to build a sleek page that's
cached and all that junk...adsense is going to be a low earner for you?

~~~
brianlash
This is about AdWords and effects those who advertise on search results pages
and in the content network.

You're thinking of AdSense, which is a different animal.

